# Now that's a talented service dog...



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

So, I'm sitting at a McDonalds for free wifi right now. I'd been using my phones internet connection with my laptop for the last month or so but in the new house reception sucks and I need to get my cable hooked back up. 

A couple sits down at the table directly next to me. I'm reading on the screen, and typing as I chat to someone in messenger. The guy comments on Tessa, who is laying on the floor behind my chair against the wall. Says that she must be a guide dog, and I'm blind. 

Now thats a talented dog! She can help me read my computer screen from the floor behind my chair 

I laughed and turned and let them know that I wasn't blind, there are many types of service dogs in addition to those for the blind.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!!! It's like braille on drive up ATM machines!:rofl:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

:rofl: reminds me of a time when we were submitting something to be converted to Braille and one of my co-workers asked if we need to make anything for deaf people also...
...as far as I know, there is no secret alphabet...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeez man!! It never ceases to amaze me what comes out of people's mouth! LMBO!!


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Had the same situation at WalMart. Here I am shopping happily, alone, looking at my shopping list, pulling things of the shelves. Someone says to their child "see that doggy, he's helping her because she's blind". Go figure.


----------



## AutismDogGirl (Oct 7, 2010)

Lol yeah mst people only know about seeing eye dogs so many people see Nim and assume I am blind


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Man sit in a McDonalds long enough and you hear LOTS of comments... 

Now there's a bunch of guys a few tables away talking about me. One guy was saying "thats a dog that helps the blind" and then someone said how I wasnt blind, and he replies "she's the owner but the dog helps blind people"


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lin said:


> Man sit in a McDonalds long enough and you hear LOTS of comments...
> 
> Now there's a bunch of guys a few tables away talking about me. One guy was saying "thats a dog that helps the blind" and then someone said how I wasnt blind, and he replies "she's the owner but the dog helps blind people"


Oh my god, I would totally just sit there and mess with them so bad!! Just start saying OMG I CAN SEE AGAIN! IT'S A MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Please...please...set the screen in front of Tessa and ask, "Did I spell everything right?"


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Please...please...set the screen in front of Tessa and ask, "Did I spell everything right?"


I really just laughed out loud! LMBO!!!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

No kidding!
I can't keep myself from messing with people with my own basic companion animals....the Mickey D's situation would be too much for me. I'd blow a ironic/facecitous gasket.:laugh:


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Lilie said:


> Please...please...set the screen in front of Tessa and ask, "Did I spell everything right?"


 I just spit on my computer


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I double dog dare you to do it!!!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

ROFLMAO!!!!!! 

That's too, too funny!

I agree - messing with them would've been fun


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

funny story. where were you sitting, indoors
or outdoors?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL too funny Lin


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny!!!!



dazedtrucker said:


> ROFLMAO!!!! It's like braille on drive up ATM machines!:rofl:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I love it when I get out of my van, unload Strauss, vest him up.....and people look at me like I'm crazy (or they're crazy). Because, you know...what's a blind woman doing driving?


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Xeph said:


> I love it when I get out of my van, unload Strauss, vest him up.....and people look at me like I'm crazy (or they're crazy). Because, you know...what's a blind woman doing driving?


You mentioning driving a van reminded me of this clip on Just for Laughs of a German Shepherd "driving" a Canada Post truck.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I love that clip! One of my faves!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL! That reminds of a joke i've heard before. 

A guy and his friend are walking down the street with their dogs. One has a doberman, the other a chihuahua. They walk near a bar and the one guy with the doberman says to his friend 'hey lets get a drink'. 

The guy with the chihuahua says 'We cant go in there. We have dogs.' 

The guy with the doberman says 'Sure we can! Watch this!' and he pulls out a pair of dark sunglasses and puts them on and walks into the bar with his doberman. 

The bartender stops the man with the doberman telling him pets are not allowed in the building. 

The guy with the doberman says 'no sir, its okay. this is my seeing eye dog' and the bartender allows him in.

The guy with the chihuahua says 'Okay sure. i'll give it a shot' and pulls out his dark sunglasses, puts them on and walks into the bar. The bartender stops him at the door telling him he cant bring his pet into the bar.

The guy with the chihuahua says 'no sir,its okay. this is my seeing eye dog.'

The bartender says 'A chihuahua?'

The guy with the chihuahua, without missing a beat, says 'THEY GAVE ME A CHIHUAHUA?!?!'




People amaze me sometimes. The week before we left NC, the base was doing this fair type thing and we took Shasta for the socialization and experience. She was wearing her pack and a guy and his granddaughter walked over to me while we were waiting in line for a ride for hubby and the kids and asked me if she was my seeing eye dog. I told him i wasnt blind and she wasnt a service dog. His granddaughter looked at me very seriously (she was about 15 or 16) well grandpa that doesnt make any sense. Seeing eye dogs are the blind ones! The DOG is blind. She's helping guide her around!

My jaw literally dropped. All i could do was shake my head.


----------

